# Four navy members accused of impersonating police



## jollyjacktar (2 May 2012)

Shared under the fair dealings provisions of the copyright act.  These youngsters are going to learn a expensive/painful lesson at the end of all this I believe.  Funny at the time, I'll bet.  Not so funny now.   :not-again:  

Story and photo at link  http://thechronicleherald.ca/metro/92109-four-navy-members-accused-of-impersonating-police
*
Four navy members accused of impersonating police*
May 2, 2012 - 1:03pm By STEVE BRUCE Court Reporter

Four members of the Royal Canadian Navy stood shoulder to shoulder in Dartmouth provincial court Wednesday for their arraignment on a charge of posing as police officers.  The young men were charged after someone in a car pulled in behind a vehicle that was parked on Bissett Road in Cole Harbour on March 25 at about 1 a.m. and activated blue and red flashing lights on the dash and a siren.  The fake police car pulled away moments later without anyone getting out.  

A short time later, RCMP stopped a Dodge Avenger matching the description of the suspicious car and arrested the four occupants on a charge of impersonating police.  Three of the accused – Scott Carman Broderick, 21, Nicholas Christopher Brownhill, 22, and John Arthur Proctor, 20 – live in the same apartment on Lady Hammond Road in Halifax, according to court documents.  Bronson Guenther Mahnke, 19, is listed as having an address in Parry Sound, Ont. 

Police laid a summary charge against the men, so the maximum penalty is a $5,000 fine or six months in jail. It also means the matter is eligible to be referred to the province's adult diversion program, which would allow the men to accept responsibility for their alleged actions without getting criminal convictions.

The accused, crewmates on a Halifax-based frigate, wore civilian clothes to court Wednesday. Three uniformed naval officers were in the gallery to observe the proceedings.  Lawyer Bill Leahey represented Brownhill while Josh Arnold was there for Broderick. The other two men have yet to retain counsel.  Leahey asked that the case be adjourned for two weeks to give Crown and defence counsel a chance to discuss the charge.

“There may be a resolution that’s possible,” Leahey told the court. “I’ve just spoken with the Crown and she made a suggestion that’s not unreasonable to me.”  Crown attorney Karen Quigley said she hadn’t discussed the potential resolution with all of the accused yet.  Judge Brian Gibson ordered the accused and their lawyers to return to court May 16.

Adult diversion has been offered provincewide since 1997 to first-time offenders of minor crimes. A case is diverted from court and referred to a probation officer, who draws up a contract outlining the steps the offender can take to resolve the matter. If the terms of the diversion contract are fulfilled, the charge is dropped.

RCMP in March called the impersonation incident “isolated” but reminded the public that even plainclothes officers driving in unmarked vehicles are able to produce police identification.  Anyone wanting to confirm an officer’s identity can call 911 to check the name and position provided, RCMP said.

(sbruce@herald.ca)


----------



## ModlrMike (2 May 2012)

Career answering helm "all stop, aye"!


----------



## Pat in Halifax (2 May 2012)

Jackwagons!


----------



## brihard (2 May 2012)

They'll get the driver, and whoever is dumb enough to admit to turning on the lights. The (presumably two) passengers in the back shouldn't have any trouble getting acquitted.


----------



## Stoker (2 May 2012)

Pretty stupid thing to do to be sure. I doubt if they'll be kicked out over it.


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 May 2012)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> Pretty stupid thing to do to be sure. I doubt if they'll be kicked out over it.


Maybe not, but their balls will be someone's bookends for some time to come.


----------



## cupper (2 May 2012)

So..... just what is the shittiest job on board ship anyway?  >

I predict that we have 4 long term volunteers for said job. :nod:


----------



## Sub_Guy (2 May 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> So..... just what is the shittiest job on board ship anyway?  >



Pick one, pretty much any job makes the list!  >

Too bad they blew it, they could have dressed in 70's garb, fake afro's and killer shades.  If you are going to go out, at least do it in style.


----------



## darkskye (3 May 2012)

Two of the four members being accused of impersonating police were on my QL3 course, they had a hard time staying out of trouble then too.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (3 May 2012)

What was it they used to say in Forrest Gump ???

Oh yeah!  "STUPID IS AS STUPID DOES"


----------



## Lumber (7 May 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> I predict that we have 4 long term volunteers for said job. :nod:



Sorry, the spot's already taken by 8 unqualified BWKs...


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 May 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Maybe not, but their balls will be someone's bookends for some time to come.


Not to mention the "gravy" that is aaaaallllll the media attention they'll be getting through the process.


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 May 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Not to mention the "gravy" that is aaaaallllll the media attention they'll be getting through the process.


We have two of them, which I have taken to calling "Starsky and Hutch" in my Unit.  They have been keeping their noses extra clean, and so far the press have not been their annoying selves.  Must have have over dosed on Delisle's court drama.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 May 2012)

The latest....





> Four members of the Royal Canadian Navy will be given the opportunity to avoid having a criminal record for impersonating police.
> 
> The Crown has agreed to refer the charge against the sailors to the province’s adult diversion program, a Dartmouth provincial court judge was told Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Halifax Chronicle-Herald, 16 May12


----------



## owa (5 Sep 2012)

Any news as to what happened with these guys?

I did Basic with one of them.  He was a good guy, but a bit of a goofball...  As can be discerned from his antics here.  Hard worker at least...  Which will probably be put to the test haha.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Sep 2012)

owa said:
			
		

> Any news as to what happened with these guys?
> 
> I did Basic with one of them.  He was a good guy, but a bit of a goofball...  As can be discerned from his antics here.  Hard worker at least...  Which will probably be put to the test haha.


Check the post before yours ....


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (7 Sep 2012)

I would hope that the terms of the contract drawn up by the probation officer would include a "little" extra-curricular naval activities under the "light touch and supervision" of a Chief Gunner.


----------



## cupper (7 Sep 2012)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> I would hope that the terms of the contract drawn up by the probation officer would include a "little" extra-curricular naval activities under the "light touch and supervision" of a Chief Gunner.



Still pining for those days when they would have had a taste of the cat are we?  ;D


----------

